# It was a cloudless night, but I fell asleep with thunder in my heart.



## kimchiyeoja

Hello, I am looking for some help translating this phrase into korean:

It was a cloudless night
but I fell asleep with thunder in my heart.

So far I have:

그밤 하늘에는 구름한점 없었다
하지만 나는 기분이 마음에 천둥 잤다

Thank you!  Any suggestions on improving the fluency would be greatly appreciated


----------



## alohaoe

가슴에 천둥이 치는데 어떻게 잠이 들 수가 있죠?
약간 모순이 있는 내용이지만 저는 이렇게 번역했습니다.

구름 한 점 없는 밤이었다.
그러나 나는 가슴속에 천둥소리를 들으며 잠이 들었다.

듣다는 말은 없지만 의역(liberal translation)했습니다.

2nd version:
밤하늘은 청명했다.
그러나 내 가슴은 천둥을 품고 있었고 난 그대로 잠들었다.


----------



## wildsunflower

시적인 느낌이 드네요. "그밤 하늘에는 구름한점 없었다"는 자연스럽게 들립니다. 시적 감각도 그대로 담고있고. 이러면 어떨까요? 

그밤 하늘에는 구름한점 없는데
나는 마음에 천둥을 안고 잠이든다.


----------



## jakartaman

구름 한 점 없는 밤이었다.
하지만 나는 마음 속에 천둥소리를 품으며 잠이 들었다.


----------



## K.henry

*1.구름 한 점 없는 밤이였지만, 내 마음속에(or 마음에) 천둥을 품은 채로 잠들었다.
*2. --------(same)---------, 나는 마음 속에 천둥을 품으며 잠들었다.

It(X) / was(였다) / a cloudless night (구름없는 밤)    ----> 구름없는 밤이였다(bad), 구름 한 점 없는 밤(or 저녁)이였다.(sounds good)
but(그러나) / I fell asleep(나는 잠들었다) /with thunder in my heart.(내 마음속에 천둥과) ---> 그러나 나는 내 마음속에 천둥고 잠들었다.(strange)


for example.
*I **fell asleep with my clothes on.         ---- 나는 옷을 입은채 잠들었다, 옷을 입은채로 잠들었다.*
*I **fell asleep with the television on.     ---- 나는 티비를 켠채로 잠들었다.
*


----------



## Kross

Let me try this.

구름 한 점 없는 청명하고 고요한 밤이였지만, 

가슴속에는 불덩이가 일고 있어 잠을 잘 수가 없었다.


----------

